# Secteur Owners Chime in Please



## Igor1080 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm new to road bikes. Looking into a Secteur Elite at the moment. 

Any feedback, good/bad will be appreciated.

So far I've test ridden a few bikes and the secteur feels noticeably more comfortable then the others.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

My personal view if you are an older cyclist in particular or less than flexible younger cyclist...or a cyclist with long legs for your height, there are few bikes as good for the $$. I have the carbon Roubaix which has the same geometry. The single most important element on a bike is fit. 
The ride quality for an aluminum frame in particular is said to be very good for the Secteur.
You will not be disappointed. Folks on this forum I would say mostly agree that Specialized is making the best road bikes out there.
Be sure to post a review when you get it.


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have the Sectur sport and it is my first road bike. I find this bike to be extremely comfortable for long rides and pretty decent on rough roads. Good luck in your search.


----------



## pauljdav (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought an elite about a month ago and every time I ride it I love it. The geometry is perfect for me. The ride is super smooth. I am so glad I did the research and got the right bike for me.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Igor1080 said:


> I'm new to road bikes. Looking into a Secteur Elite at the moment.
> 
> Any feedback, good/bad will be appreciated.
> 
> So far I've test ridden a few bikes and the secteur feels noticeably more comfortable then the others.


my Secteur elite in 2010 doesn't have rear carbon seat stays... but the zertz/carbon fork does make a difference in feel compared to a non-zertz form

been happy....needs better wheels, which I upgraded to this year


----------



## five5 (Jun 20, 2012)

I rode one today... It was actually really nice! I did like the fit, and being that I'm not going to race, the geometry might work for me. Though, I'm probably going with the Roubaix, both geometries seem to be good for getting out for some long rides! Good Luck!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

five5 said:


> I rode one today... It was actually really nice! I did like the fit, and being that I'm not going to race, the geometry might work for me. Though, I'm probably going with the Roubaix, both geometries seem to be good for getting out for some long rides! Good Luck!


I thought on your thread... you have rode the Secteur/Roubaix and liked the allez/Tarmac geometry better


----------



## five5 (Jun 20, 2012)

tednugent said:


> I thought on your thread... you have rode the Secteur/Roubaix and liked the allez/Tarmac geometry better


I did... my first round of test rides, I actually was focusing on the Roubaix. I rode the Roubaix, Secteur, Tarmac, and Allez.. 

Rob/Sec - On this test ride, I don't think I properly tested them. I spent a lot of time just feeling the carbon vs. alum. I rode much of the time in the high position, which felt very upright, and I wasn't really able to leverage the bike, and accelerate. 

Tarm/Allez - Did a similar test here, but felt more able to explode from start, and climb better, Again, spent a lot of time in the upright position, and on the brake handles (Sorry, don't know what the official term is). 

Second time out, yesterday

Rob/Sec - Spent a little more time on the bike, and majority in the lower position. Honestly, felt like I could ride for hours there. Very comfortable, and was able to leverage quite a bit more, and climbed well.

Tarmac/Allez - Again, very responsive, and aggressive in the lower position, but my flexibility started to wear on me a little . Lower back started to feel it. Though, still preferred the aggression, quickness, and handling.

So, when I wrote my post above, I had just gotten back from my tests, I was back on the Rob/Sect train... but... now reading about how some are flipping their stems on a Tarmac/Allez, until they log some miles, get in better shape, increase flexibility.. then lower to improve speed, and aggressive riding.. I'm going to try that.

Overall, my comment here was just my experience on the Secteur, I liked it a lot. It was very responsive, and comfortable. I actually had to ride the Roubaix again just to remember why I liked that one better, because I like the Secteur that much.

In the end, I need to ride them some more... time will tell.


----------



## Quillback424 (Dec 8, 2011)

I just went over the 3,000 mile mark on my Secteur Comp Apex Compact that I got last October. It's great. I changed the tires to Armadillo (kept getting flats on the stock ones) and may upgrade to a 53/39 chain ring to go faster.


----------

